# 1954 12' Lifetime Aluminum Boat build



## jpfieber (Oct 17, 2015)

After looking through literally every build on the Link for Boat Modifications, I'm ready to start my build. Earlier this summer, after browsing the boat section of the local Craigslist, I spotted a boat with a unique look that was in my price range and should meet my needs. Checked it out and liked what I saw, so I bought it; boat, trailer and motor.

Based on a badge on the bow of the boat, and the title, it is a 12' 1954 "The Lifetime Aluminum Boat", built by Neuenfeldt & Dickmann Co, Inc in Grafton, WI (a stones throw from me). It came with a 1982 Canadian built Mercury 7.5. The boat was painted camo for duck hunting, not exactly my thing, but easily changeable. 

I got the boat for fishing on the nearby river, and so my gf and I can go for rides together. I also find it enjoyable to do renovation projects like this. I intend to change the paint, add some seats, storage, and a floor, and plenty of other toys. My goal is to keep it light, not to expensive, minimal modification to the original aluminum, and all additions easily removable.

Here are some pictures, I'll follow up with a couple more posts with pics to detail my progress so far. Happy to answer any questions anyone may have!


----------



## jpfieber (Oct 17, 2015)

One of the first things I did was modify the trailer. The boat was on rollers, and was hanging about a foot over the back of the trailer. I first removed the rollers and replaced with bunks keeping the boat as low to the trailer frame as possible. I moved the holder for the winch forward to allow the transom to be supported by the bunks. I then switched the axel from under the springs to over the springs, lowering the entire trailer by ~6". Don't really have pics of this part, sorry!


----------



## jpfieber (Oct 17, 2015)

While browsing Craigslist, I saw someone selling a '50s mercury motor. Thought it would be a nice match for my old boat. Took a look at it, and found that it is a 1954, perfect match for my '54 boat. It's a Mercury Mark 20. Ran great in a tub and I love the look, so I bought it. I've come to understand that a motor this old isn't a daily runner, so I'll probably use it just for touring around with the gf, and use my 7.5hp for fishing, etc.


----------



## jpfieber (Oct 17, 2015)

I didn't like the camo paint job, I'm thinking maybe aluminum and green, similar to the Mark 20 motor I got. Starting on the bow, I used xxx stripper and most of the paint came off in the first application, but some took two or three applications.


----------



## jpfieber (Oct 17, 2015)

One advantage of a small boat is the ease of moving it around, especially when you don't have help. I removed everything from the hull of the boat (bow, bench seats, transom) and found it is very light. Winter is coming to Wisconsin (below freezing last night), and I want to park my car in the garage, so the boat can't stay there. Instead, I realized I could move the boat to the basement, and have all winter to work on it. Since one of my goals is to have everything removable, getting it back out won't be a problem (new transom should be the only permanently added piece). I gave it a try, and it was actually easy to slide the boat down my stairs into the basement. I'll be able to build on it all winter now, and have it ready for spring!


----------



## Steve A W (Oct 17, 2015)

That's a neat looking boat. Can't wait for the finished project.
Working in the basement, be very careful of stripping and painting fumes.
Good luck with her.

Steve A W


----------



## jpfieber (Oct 17, 2015)

Steve A W said:


> Working in the basement, be very careful of stripping and painting fumes.



Thanks Steve. Good point, I'm using a safe stripper, but when I get into painting I may need to run some fans and ducts out the windows.


----------



## Kismet (Oct 18, 2015)

I think that is neat as can be! What a wonderful old boat!

Nicely acquired, although it is cheating to be able to snake it down into your basement. :mrgreen: 

Be safe, have fun, and tell us what you can about the history of the boat's design and use.


Really NEAT.

=D> =D>


----------



## jpfieber (Oct 18, 2015)

Kismet said:


> Be safe, have fun, and tell us what you can about the history of the boat's design and use.



Thanks! As far as historical info, I haven't been able to find anything about the company that made it, or any other boats from the company. If anyone on here has any info, please share! As to what I'll be doing with it, yup, I'll include lots of details and photos, that should be more in depth than those I've posted so far (those were 'catching up to current time'). After reading through every build on the site, I know the most interesting were those that got into details and included photos. I hope to have some followers so when I have questions I might be able to get some assistance!


----------



## OutrageGIS (Oct 19, 2015)

Cool hull! Really like the lines pressed into the sides and the cool fore deck. Should be real sweet with some paint and that merc 20!


----------



## jpfieber (Oct 19, 2015)

OutrageGIS said:


> Cool hull! Really like the lines pressed into the sides and the cool fore deck.


Thanks, that's what I liked about it as well. Looking at your boat, I wish I had space to do the back like yours, but with only 12' to work with, I'll have to keep it simple. I do like on yours how the bow flows around the sides to form a lip that continues to the back, I'm considering if I might want to add something like that. When I'm done I'd like to have the feeling that the top was a big sheet, and the insides were carved out of it.



OutrageGIS said:


> Should be real sweet with some paint and that merc 20!


Yea, the Mark 20 is 16hp, which I believe is a lot for a 12', and add to that an aggressive prop (I understand when these were released, they destroyed every other racing motor at the time), I'm gonna need to be careful with it!


----------



## VinTin (Oct 19, 2015)

That boat was made by Reynolds and is a collectible. Be careful about doing things to it that can't be undone or would cause permanent damage.

https://www.fiberglassics.com/library/Reynolds_Aluminum


----------



## jpfieber (Oct 19, 2015)

VinTin said:


> That boat was made by Reynolds and is a collectible.



Certainly looks a lot like mine, but the badge on mine says "Neuenfeldt & Dickmann Co, Inc", in Grafton WI. Perhaps there's some link between the companies. In any case, thanks, gives me some avenue to explore!

Oh, and I noticed the ad says no hull rivets, but on mine, the stringers on the bottom are riveted to the outside of the hull.


----------



## jpfieber (Oct 19, 2015)

So I've got a few holes in the boat that I'd like to seal up. I've read about the many ways to do this, and decided to try Low Temperature Aluminum Welding Rods. I picked some up at Harbor Freight (8 for $15). 

I cleaned up the holes with sandpaper, files, drills and grinders as appropriate, then hit them good with a stainless steel brush. Fired up a simple propane torch, like you'd use for soldering a pipe, and started heating the aluminum. Once the aluminum hits 730 degrees F, its pretty much like soldering, just make sure you're not heating the rod, the heat needs to be on the base metal. 

I was impressed, turned out pretty good. For a big hole, I used a piece of aluminum for backing, and one I even had to slide a piece in on the front as well on a large vertical hole to hold the hot metal until it cools (a second or two). I used a Dremel with a metal cutting disc to grind it smooth. The fill is definitely harder than aluminum, so you have to be careful when grinding not to take off to much of the surrounding softer metal. I went back on a few of the holes after they were smoothed out and added some JB Weld as a filler just to level out some dips (I'm going to be painting all those areas anyway).

One thing I noticed when doing the transom is that the heat noticeably distorts the metal (metal expands when heated). Thankfully, it pretty much went back to normal once it cooled down (was already a little distorted, so hard to tell the difference. If you haven't tried using these (it was my first time), it's pretty easy and very useful. I have a few ideas of other places I'm going to try using them, so you'll probably see me talk about them again in future posts.


----------



## Texas Prowler (Oct 19, 2015)

Nice work!


----------



## bobberboy (Oct 19, 2015)

jpfieber said:


> VinTin said:
> 
> 
> > That boat was made by Reynolds and is a collectible.
> ...



Reynolds is a maker of aluminum and as such may have been promoting the virtues of boats made of aluminum. Many companies manufacturing raw materials will advertise products made by them so it's possible the above ad was not selling Reynolds boats but rather boats made of Reynolds aluminum. It may be that they just used this particular boat to do so.


----------



## jpfieber (Oct 19, 2015)

Here's what I'm using for stripping, seems to work well, and it's relatively safe to work with.


----------



## Kismet (Oct 19, 2015)

Nice work on the bow!

I'm thinking, maybe, if you got a new eyelet for the bow and mounted a "custom" plate...maybe a shield or a diamond of something, then drilled through that for the eyelet, it could be enhancing, rather than the site of a repair.

Dunno...might work, eh?

I love this boat, btw. I loved it camo, as well.

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## VinTin (Oct 20, 2015)

bobberboy said:


> jpfieber said:
> 
> 
> > VinTin said:
> ...



Reynolds owned and operated the press that stamped out that hull in one piece.

It was then sold by other companies.


----------



## jpfieber (Oct 20, 2015)

VinTin said:


> Reynolds owned and operated the press that stamped out that hull in one piece. It was then sold by other companies.



Makes sense, I hope I can find others like it, would be cool to see what others have done to theirs.


----------



## jpfieber (Oct 20, 2015)

I've got the metal of the transom cleaned up pretty well, but I'm a little concerned about the drain. It appears to be a cast iron fitting that's somehow stuck in there. It has remnants of threads on both the inside and outside. It's rusted, and I suspect will eventually cause problems, so now would be the time to replace it with a proper piece. The outer diameter is 1". I haven't looked around for options yet, I would think that brass would be the best material, but not sure if there would be a reaction between that and the aluminum. Anyone else replaced their drain?

One thing I'm thinking is that i want it as low as possible to the floor, don't want to much water left that can't drain out.


----------



## Johnny (Oct 20, 2015)

yep, that appears to be an iron pipe . . . but, it works.
You can find find this brass floor drain on Amazon or your big box marine stores for about $7



and my comments are like all of the above !! a beautiful old boat !! I have never ever seen
that style before. Great work so far, just take small bites and it will be fun.
I think your paint scheme of polished aluminum and green to match the motor will be awesome.

GOOD JOB !!


----------



## jpfieber (Oct 25, 2015)

So I looked around at options for my drain, and decided that if a pipe fitting was working before, why not try it again? I got a stainless steel version of the same. I added two lock nuts, to reinforce the whole thing, and used some 3M 5200 on the threads and around the hole in the transom. Had to grind down the threads on the inside of the fitting so the plug would fit better, and have less chance of a leak. Seems good, I'll know for sure next time I stick it in the water!

I'm hoping to be able to resuse the 5200, so I wrapped it air tight in plastic and put it in the fridge. I hope it works!


----------



## jpfieber (Oct 25, 2015)

Steve A W said:


> Working in the basement, be very careful of stripping and painting fumes.



Glad you reminded me of that issue. I'm getting ready to start priming and wanted to have some ventilation. I had a spare dust collector laying around (gathering dust, bazinga!) that seemed perfect for the job. Took the motor and impeller off, hung it from the ceiling and ran a duct out the wall to vent under my deck. Works great, moves a lot of air!


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 26, 2015)

That's a neat old boat, and I really like the look of that engine, even if it is a Mercury.

Couple points I want to bring up after reading the thread.

First, if your wire brushes aren't stainless, go ahead and pick a set of those up. Carbon steel wire brushes can actually contaminate the metal slightly, embedding tiny flecks of carbon, which can rust. It's highly recommended to only use stainless wire brushes on aluminum.

Secondly, you made the better choice going stainless on your drain plug instead of brass. While stainless and aluminum aren't perfect together, they get along reasonably well in a freshwater environment - brass and aluminum are much farther apart on the galvanic scale, and are generally considered incompatible.


----------



## VinTin (Oct 26, 2015)

bassboy1 said:


> That's a neat old boat, and I really like the look of that engine, even if it is a Mercury.
> 
> Couple points I want to bring up after reading the thread.
> 
> ...



Absolutely!

Brass and aluminum are a recipe for a hole in the bottom of the boat. I've seen it many times and have a couple of examples sitting in my yard.


----------



## ScouterJames (Nov 15, 2015)

jpfieber said:


> VinTin said:
> 
> 
> > Reynolds owned and operated the press that stamped out that hull in one piece. It was then sold by other companies.
> ...



Try contacting the company? Looks like they're still around - maybe have some info or brochures in their old archives.... Looks like the same company - says they made boats briefly.....

https://www.hellotrade.com/dickmann-manufacturing-company/profile.html


----------



## jpfieber (Nov 15, 2015)

ScouterJames said:


> jpfieber said:
> 
> 
> > Try contacting the company? Looks like they're still around - maybe have some info or brochures in their old archives.... Looks like the same company - says they made boats briefly.....



I suspected that company was related, but didn't see the whole story, thanks, I'll have to do some investigating!


----------



## VinTin (Nov 15, 2015)

jpfieber said:


> Makes sense, I hope I can find others like it, would be cool to see what others have done to theirs.



The few I've seen have been in the hands of people who are interested in preserving or restoring them to original condition.


----------



## UncleTork (Nov 16, 2015)

I have a couple questions for you on your plug as i need to put one in my boat. 

What size pipe fitting is it?
Where did you find it in stainless steel?
Is your plug just a standard boat drain plug?

Thank you


----------



## jpfieber (Nov 16, 2015)

UncleTork said:


> What size pipe fitting is it?
> Where did you find it in stainless steel?
> Is your plug just a standard boat drain plug?



I ordered the parts from McMaster-Carr, a great place to get just about anything you need. Here are the parts I used:
#4452K675 Type 316 Stainless Steel Threaded Pipe Fitting, 3/4 Pipe Size, Locknut, 150 PSI	[email protected]$6.62
#4452K171 Type 316 Stainless Steel Threaded Pipe Fitting, 3/4 Male X 1/2 Female, Hex Reducing Bushing, 150 PSI	[email protected]$6.16
#9191T38 Quick-Snap Expansion Plug with Stainless Steel Handle, for 13/16 Pipe Size, Stainless Steel	[email protected]$11.85

I put 3M 5200 around the opening in the boat, and on the outer threads of the bushing. I've ground down the inside of the bushing so it's smooth (removed the threads) and the plug is still a little tight, so I'll have to grind out a little more. Instead of the 13/16" plug, you might want to try the next size down, 3/4".


----------



## UncleTork (Nov 18, 2015)

Sounds good, thank you for your help.


----------



## CMOS (Nov 18, 2015)

jpfieber said:


> UncleTork said:
> 
> 
> > What size pipe fitting is it?
> ...




How did you grind the threads off the inside of the fitting???

CMOS


----------



## jpfieber (Nov 18, 2015)

CMOS said:


> How did you grind the threads off the inside of the fitting???



I used an aggressive round file, and I found a small bit from a mill I had laying around that I put into a drill. Takes a long time as the metal is pretty hard, and I still have a little to go. There's probably a better way, but this is the way I'm doing it...


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Nov 19, 2015)

I see a lot of people shrink wrap and refrigerate their 5200. All I ever did was plug the tip with a unused rivet and re poke the hole when needed. never had a major issue doing that. even after a month or more on the shelf.


----------



## jpfieber (Nov 19, 2015)

ScouterJames said:


> Try contacting the company? Looks like they're still around - maybe have some info or brochures in their old archives.... Looks like the same company - says they made boats briefly.....



Thanks to the lead that James gave me, I contacted the company and was initially told that they didn't have any info on the boat, and that the original owner had retired 5 years ago. Then this morning, my inbox lit up with 10 emails of pictures that the previous owner sent them for me. You have to read the newspaper article in the first photo, just awesome stuff. Even a picture of them making the boat in the factory. I'm hoping I can talk more with the previous owner, it's really intriguing learning about this 60+ year old boat!


----------



## Fire1386 (Nov 20, 2015)

The pics and story are an awesome find on the story of your boat....


----------



## Bigwrench (Nov 20, 2015)

That is an amazing discovery ! I love old history and trivia stuff ! Thanks for sharing the info !


----------



## VinTin (Nov 20, 2015)

jpfieber said:


> ScouterJames said:
> 
> 
> > Try contacting the company? Looks like they're still around - maybe have some info or brochures in their old archives.... Looks like the same company - says they made boats briefly.....
> ...



If you notice the photos don't include the huge press that stamped out the one piece hull. It looks like they are adding the finishing touches there in the shop on hulls they most likely received already made from Reynolds. It seems unlikely that a small company would have an identical mold. It's been reported that these are very tough hulls.

Here's a Reynolds ad from 1947 and a few photos of a 1949 Reynolds boat.


----------



## jpfieber (Nov 20, 2015)

VinTin said:


> If you notice the photos don't include the huge press that stamped out the one piece hull. It looks like they are adding the finishing touches there in the shop on hulls they most likely received already made from Reynolds. It seems unlikely that a small company would have an identical mold. It's been reported that these are very tough hulls.
> 
> Here's a Reynolds ad from 1947 and a few photos of a 1949 Reynolds boat.



Thanks VinTin, it's been mentioned before, but with your pics, it's now obvious to me that the hull is the same (and the rest looks VERY similar as well). Very cool, I'm getting a better understanding of the history of this thing, and it's fun and interesting! If anyone else has pictures or info about Reynolds hulls from this time frame, please share!


----------



## VinTin (Nov 20, 2015)

Glad to help.

I love old tin boats!

Here's another ad from 1948 that I found online. One is the whole ad and the other is a clearer version of the text.

https://books.google.com/books?id=o_I1AQAAMAAJ&pg=RA1-PA75&lpg=RA1-PA75&dq=reynolds+aluminum+boat+history&source=bl&ots=L_XQIH9uu9&sig=6kPJV6qsmaTg2TDDe_5jaq1BSFs&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjf98nbrKDJAhXSoogKHbPqDTs4ChDoAQgnMAM#v=onepage&q=reynolds%20aluminum%20boat%20history&f=false


----------



## ScouterJames (Nov 21, 2015)

jpfieber said:


> ScouterJames said:
> 
> 
> > Try contacting the company? Looks like they're still around - maybe have some info or brochures in their old archives.... Looks like the same company - says they made boats briefly.....




Glad it worked out for you! Just got lucky with some googling - VERY cool all the info!!!!

James


----------



## jpfieber (Nov 21, 2015)

VinTin said:


> Here's another ad from 1948 that I found online. One is the whole ad and the other is a clearer version of the text.



Nice find, thanks!


----------



## Kismet (Nov 21, 2015)

What a neat boat, neat find, and great thread with the history. Say "Hi" to the orignal boat company owner for us. 

:mrgreen: =D> :mrgreen: This is a treasure.


----------



## bonz_d (Nov 22, 2015)

jp, where about are you located? I'm down near Lake Geneva, border of Walworth and Kenosha Co. .


----------



## jpfieber (Nov 22, 2015)

bonz_d said:


> jp, where about are you located? I'm down near Lake Geneva, border of Walworth and Kenosha Co. .



I'm in Mequon, just north of Milwaukee, south of Port Washington and Grafton (where the boat was made).


----------



## bonz_d (Nov 23, 2015)

I know that area a bit, pleased to meet you neighbor!


----------



## Androsyn (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm digging that bullet nose bow. Sweet looking boat and an awesome story.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thumpism (Dec 2, 2019)

Hello,
I just found this forum and I might be able to help you folks with this particular craft. 

My dad worked for Reynolds Metals for about 25 years, retiring from the company in the mid-'70s. He began with the company in Louisville KY and moved to Richmond VA in '58 when the company moved its corporate HQ at that time. We had one of those boats for as far back as I could remember and he sold it to an acquaintance of mine many years ago when he had to give up his beloved outdoor pursuits. Marty may still have the boat. I'll ask. I know I have some photos so will try to dig them out.

Dad's was the same hull as the ones already posted but his did not have the front deck (nacelle? cover? forecastle?) and he had installed a third seat so there would be more usable space for serious fishin'. That's what he liked to do. He alternately used a 5- or a 25-horse Johnson outboard on his during the time he owned it from the early '50s to the mid-'80s. 

He worked in Product Development for the company and was pretty handy. I don't think he did the actual stamping but was probably involved with the preliminary testing and setup of the stamping process. His department did a lot of prototyping and he was always bringing home stuff they did. He did build a trailer for his boat, using an inverted (for lift) and widened (for stability) Crosley front axle. He also made the frame-mounted hitches to fit the '50 Hudson, the '52 Studebaker, the '57 Ford and the '65 Mustang he used for towing. 

Back in the Louisville days the company had for its employees a private recreation area known as Reynolds Meadows, east of Louisville as I recall. There was a pavilion and a lake and there was a small fleet of the boats, all with the front decks that I thought were really cool. Maybe a dozen boats or so? 

I hope this will be of interest to you all. I'll work on finding the photos but it might take me a while to dig them out of storage. Good to see the OP's boat and I'm glad to know they've acquired a little collector following. Dad would be pleased. I've never seen another since moving to Virginia but once thought I spotted one being trailered in the opposite direction on I-40 in North Carolina.

Thanks for the memories.


----------



## rcgrunt448 (Dec 3, 2019)

New member - first post!!
Thanks for more pieces to fill the puzzle. I have a 1950 'Reynolds' boat I bought last December. It had the wood strakes on the bottom. I took it completely apart because it had been "redone" a few times in the past and EVERY nut, bolt, washer, and screw were just standard steel!! The transom had been reinforced with beautifully engineered pieces of standard steel. Worse corrosion occurred on the bottom bolts for the strakes. I fill brazed the bottom holes and used 1x2 PVC trim set in 3M 5200 to replace the wood strakes. 
Can't wait to see your pictures!! I'll post pics of my boat when I figure out how to do it. :LOL2:


----------



## rcgrunt448 (Dec 3, 2019)

jpfieber said:


> ScouterJames said:
> 
> 
> > Try contacting the company? Looks like they're still around - maybe have some info or brochures in their old archives.... Looks like the same company - says they made boats briefly.....
> ...


Love the old pics!! Which of the original owners, Neuenfeldt or Dickmann, send you the emails?
I bought a 'Reynolds" boat last December. Mine was camoed and had the wood strakes on the bottom. Had to take it completely apart because every nut, bolt, washer, and screw was standard steel. I replaced all with stainless steel. Bottom holes were pretty corroded. I aluminum fill-brazed them. A few pics attached including the worse bottom hole.


----------



## thumpism (Dec 3, 2019)

I contacted my friend Marty and he told me he sold the boat, the motor and trailer in separate transactions a couple of years ago and lost track of the buyers. I'd hoped to get more photos of it but that won't be possible unless he finds some of his to send me.


----------



## thumpism (Dec 6, 2019)

Dug out a box of pix today and this one was on top of the messy pile. Very first photo! I'll look for more.

Pic of our Reynolds boat in service with my sister and her friend in front, Dad at the helm. This was probably taken at Gwynn's Island VA.





*a little later, after going through the box of pix*

This is the photo I best remember of our boat, with my dad at the helm, his work and fishin' buddy Walt at center, and yours truly at the bow. Snazzy headgear was a thing in our fishing photos.


----------



## rcgrunt448 (Dec 11, 2019)

Great pics. Interesting look without the front deck.


----------



## rcgrunt448 (Dec 11, 2019)

This past Saturday I picked up another Lifetime/Reynolds boat. Got it in a small town north of Kalamazoo, MI. Boat was built by Miller Boat Co. in Charlevoix, MI. Relatively decent shape but some of the rivets along the 3 hull strakes are loose and leaking. Another project. Just a few pictures of the boat. All the details seem to match the Neuenfeldt & Dickmann of Grafton, WI boat. Kind of confirms for me that Reynolds made the pieces and sold them to small boat builders to assemble and market.


----------



## 86tuning (Jun 10, 2020)

thumpism said:


> My dad worked for Reynolds Metals for about 25 years, retiring from the company in the mid-'70s.
> ...
> Thanks for the memories.



Awesome story, thanks for sharing! And the pics too. 

Cheers, 

- Brian


----------



## rcgrunt448 (Jun 10, 2020)

Thank you for the nice comments.
Six months later this is how the boat looks.


----------



## Pixelsbyjim (Jun 24, 2020)

I'm looking forward to use some of this info in working on my newly acquired gem.


----------



## rcgrunt448 (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi, saw your boat on the fb group site.
It looks like there are aluminum strakes on the bottom. My '50 boat had wood strakes and my '54 boat has the aluminum strakes. Is there a manufacturer's plate anywhere?


----------



## rcgrunt448 (Jun 24, 2020)

My '54 boat is in the pics just above your post. Before and after.


----------



## rcgrunt448 (Jun 24, 2020)

My '50 boat (tan & maroon) isn a little above that


----------



## crambo117 (May 1, 2021)

boat looks awesome. im struggling to figure out how to register my 1948 reynolds right now without a serial or hull number. the dmv doesnt even understand that the boat is 73 years old and pre hull number. 

my boat was very beat up, but the neighboor offered it for free & i wants something interesting for small lake fishing. im very happy with it. 5hp electric setup for pfcb lakes here in pa. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1S00Ic-ibKEp3E73mAKZogWX0SevOFpKv/view?usp=sharing


----------

